# CRITICAL SKILLS LIST 2021



## vonmutmak (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi everyone. On Friday, I saw the qualification I was going to use to apply for permanent residence has been removed from the latest critical skills list - a lot of qualifications have been removed. 

How do you guys feel about the new critical skills list? Have any of your qualifications been scraped off?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Bear in mind that the list at current stage is only a proposed one. There might be further modifications until we see the final version.

Under current economic situation in South Africa, it is no wonder why DHA will make it more difficult for foreigner to work/live here. It is in line with the global trend for immigration to any country.

So you need to act swiftly if you are eligible. It won't get any easier in future.


----------



## Joyful1234 (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi all, any idea of when the list will be finalised though?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Joyful1234 said:


> Hi all, any idea of when the list will be finalised though?


Only know that the public consultation for proposed new critical skills will end on March 31, 2021.

I don't think it will take long for them to finalize and publicize the list, maybe another couple of months. Then PR application will re-open.

Hopefully, June or July, PR applications re-open. But it totally depends on how soon and how serious the 3rd wave of Covid is.


----------

